# Diagnosing bad fan/resistor pack



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pezgoon said:


> green had nothing (open)


Sure sounds like something is wrong.

Even if you misidentified the connections, you shouldn't have anything "open".


----------



## Pezgoon (Mar 7, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Pezgoon said:
> 
> 
> > green had nothing (open)
> ...


Well it read 0 so it could be closed

Anyone able to verify this for me or even verify whether the fan is always running when ac is on not just on and off?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pezgoon said:


> Well it read 0 so it could be closed
> 
> Anyone able to verify this for me or even verify whether the fan is always running when ac is on not just on and off?


zero ohms is a perfect conductor, so closed. If it was open, it would have a very large number, OL or infinity depending on your meter. I am not sure where this connector is on the vehicle or I would. if your quick and take some wider angle shots and point it out, I have a few minutes.


----------



## Pezgoon (Mar 7, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Pezgoon said:
> 
> 
> > Well it read 0 so it could be closed
> ...


Ah ****! I just left the house and found this, I can get a picture when I get home, anytime within the next few days if you have some time that would be awesome

Explanation is that if you open the hood and look down it’s right on the backside of the radiator fan on the right side near the middle/top

Ya it gave me 0 which supposedly there should always be resistance on all three, I just don’t wanna order one if it’s fine because I cannot return electronics

Let me know if this helps otherwise I will get s picture tonight


----------



## Pezgoon (Mar 7, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Pezgoon said:
> 
> 
> > Well it read 0 so it could be closed
> ...


Okay so I finally got a picture! I was away all last week and just remembered it yesterday so here you are









Just to reiterate, is not the connector itself that needs testing, it’s the half that is attached to the fan shroud, so it has to be done by feel and upside down, it is the male side not the female side. And also forwarning you mine was in there pretty good. Thanks for your help


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pezgoon said:


> Okay so I finally got a picture! I was away all last week and just remembered it yesterday so here you are
> 
> View attachment 265967
> 
> ...


Edit your post and click on the picture and select med or large. I cannot open the attachment and cannot really see it. Also it may be a bit as I am back on my work cycle.


----------



## Pezgoon (Mar 7, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Pezgoon said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so I finally got a picture! I was away all last week and just remembered it yesterday so here you are
> ...


Couldn’t get it to resize, hosted it elsewhere

https://imgur.com/a/GVUpain


----------



## Pezgoon (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyone else able to test??


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have attached a picture of the wiring for the 3-speed electric cooling fan. It is kind of hard to see, but it shows how they are wired.

The easiest way to test these fans would be to plug the fan connector back in, remove the low and medium speed relays from the fuse box. Then jumper power from the line (relay pin 87) side to the load (relay pin30) side of the low and then the medium speed fan relays to see if either of those speed work. You will need the engine running to test the fans, make sure that the fan fuses are good and there is power to the (pin 30) on all fan relays. It is pretty likely if the high speed works and the others don't that it is the resistor pack that is bad.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi, I just did your resistor jumper test. Relay sockets 9(low) & 10 (medium), gave similar fan speeds, medium I think. Socket 13 gave high speed for sure. When air cond is on fan operates at same speed as relays 9 & 10 intermittantly.
Can I assume low speed does not work, but would socket 9 still operate ar all?
My concern is that under normal driving conditions, the dic coolant temp ranges 215-235 but peaks at 245 at times and analog gauge moves up rapidly from it's normal 1 tick below center, then temp reduces to the normal range. 245 happens once a day, mostly on 1st drive of the day.
Coolant system is tight, new water pump, t-stat, res cap.
At idle, parked, engine warmed to 234 and back to 216, cycled 3 times but fan did not turn on.
Should low speed turn on at 230? 
thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Captain Moore (Apr 2, 2021)

Pezgoon said:


> Hey there, I’m trying to determine if the resistor pack is dead on my 2011 Cruze. I am hoping someone could pull the connector and possibly test what values they get from the resistor pack. The fan is only running on high speeds but only when hot?? Just two days ago I tested it and it worked fine, today it’s now only doing high speeds again (was cold the other day, hot today)
> 
> 
> This is not the side of the connection that needs testing, this is what it plugs into though and I need the male side tested (it’s upside down next to it in this picture). The plugs are as follows from my testing, Black is ground, blue had 0.3 ohms, red had 0.8 ohms and green had nothing (open) I believe that the resistor pack has partially failed and that’s why I’m seeing nothing on green and losing low/medium speeds. If anyone could help me double check these values that would be great thanks.


Please I need one any help


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Captain Moore said:


> Please I need one any help


Welcome Aboard!

Need one what, a resister pack?

don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Captain Moore (Apr 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Need one what, a resister pack?
> 
> don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Am Moore from Ghana. I using 2012 Chevy Cruze for sometimes now. Am having problem with the radiator fan resistor connector, the male part is burnt and I have to change it. I can't get the part in Ghana here. If anyone can help me get some to buy I will appreciate it a lot. That is the image below. Thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Captain Moore said:


> Am Moore from Ghana. I using 2012 Chevy Cruze for sometimes now. Am having problem with the radiator fan resistor connector, the male part is burnt and I have to change it. I can't get the part in Ghana here. If anyone can help me get some to buy I will appreciate it a lot. That is the image below. Thank you











ACDelco® PT2456 - GM Original Equipment™ Engine Cooling Fan Motor Connector


GM Original Equipment™ Engine Cooling Fan Motor Connector - Part Number PT2456 by ACDelco. Terminal Quantity: 4. Connector Shape: Oval. Terminal Gender: Female. Parts.




www.carid.com













ACDelco PT2456 Multi Purpose Wire Connector


ACDelco PT2456 Multi Purpose Wire Connector | Multi-Purpose Wiring ConnectorFits: 08-09 Saturn Vue, 12 Chevrolet Sonic, 15 Chevrolet Captiva Sport ACDelco GM O




partshawk.com










Cooling Fan


Cooling Fan




connectorexperts.com













R37C4


2011 Chevy Cruze Radiator Fan2012 Chevy Cruze Radiator Fan2012 Chevy Sonic Radiator Fan2013 Chevy Cruze Radiator Fan2013 Chevy Sonic Radiator Fan2014




findpigtails.com


----------

